# ONE + one + ONE



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

*"COWBOY, TUFF, & HOMMER"*


----------



## Laurie (Aug 22, 2012)

That's awesome! Lol! Who is in the middle?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 22, 2012)

I bet he thinks he's as big as the two big boys huh?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

Laurie said:


> That's awesome! Lol! Who is in the middle?



*"TUFF"*



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I bet he thinks he's as big as the two big boys huh?



*He just tromped out there like he was one of the big fellows! Tuff is doing just fantastic!*


----------



## tortadise (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats Fantastic!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like they're about to race!

"On your marks, get set..."


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2012)

They look like statues. That little Tuff. What a brave little (big) guy. He is probably the size of one of the adults poop piles.


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't get over the size difference :O


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2012)

Ages?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

Laura said:


> *Ages?*



*Both large males are over 100 and Tuff is 18 months.*


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2012)

as in.. How Old are they?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

Laura said:


> *as in.. How Old are they? *



*OK, Both of the large males were imported many decades ago as adults, to provide an exact age on either of them is impossible. The smaller one hatched out on in April of 2011.




*


----------



## Masin (Aug 22, 2012)

Goodness look how strong they look. I never stop admiring their shells, so pretty.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent pic  looks like a mini star with 2 big bodygard !!!


----------



## TheMindBuddah (Aug 23, 2012)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 23, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> "COWBOY, TUFF, & HOMMER"



I love this photo! Their shells look so shiny and even their skin! My husbands just asked if you wax them hee hee


----------



## Mjdeisher (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you rescue most of the old ones or did they come from a zoo abroad or something?


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing!! You can imagine Tuff is thinking "yeah.... I'm one of the big boys now"


----------



## ascott (Aug 23, 2012)

I think Tuff is going," Wholly crap, why did I come out here---I hope they don't crap on me, I will be done for "....teee heee....

Greg, they are all beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 23, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > "COWBOY, TUFF, & HOMMER"
> ...



*Never, they get a lot of showers!*


Mjdeisher said:


> *Did you rescue most of the old ones or did they come from a zoo abroad *



*We obtained all of our aldabras from within Florida, several from zoos!*


Julius25 said:


> *looks like a mini star with 2 big bodygard !!!
> 
> *


*

*


----------



## bigred (Aug 23, 2012)

Great picture, TUFF's pretty tough


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 23, 2012)

bigred said:


> *TUFF's pretty tough
> *


*

*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

Those big ones are so impressive. Wow!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I think TUFF can't wait to be as their size  all of them are happy


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 25, 2012)

Amazing!! What a great picture. (I think that is my response to all your pictures!)


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 25, 2012)

These are the kind of stunning photos I like to share with my students. The reality of the larger breeds of tortoise and the amount of growth achieved in a few short years is a great lesson in reptile science.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2012)

Stephanie Logan said:


> These are the kind of stunning photos I like to share with my students. The reality of the larger breeds of tortoise and the amount of growth achieved in a few short years is a great lesson in reptile science.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 25, 2012)

awesome ... they look like " Bronze" statues!


----------

